
Amazon Redacts One-Star Reviews of Hillary Clinton's What Happened - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/sep/14/amazon-redacts-one-star-reviews-of-hillary-clintons-what-happened
======
canremember
I looked at the book reviews yesterday. Tons of one star review, but if you
sorted by verified purchases the vast majority of them disappeared. Honestly,
to minimize gaming Amazon might just have to start restricting reviews to
verified purchases, even though that has its own set of drawbacks.

------
tptacek
This is The Guardian just now realizing (or, maybe, just about to realize)
that Amazon has to do stuff like this with most products, because online
reviews are supremely game-able.

------
gdulli
It's easy to find certain products whose reviews are illegitimate for one-off
social or political reasons. A lot harder to fix the fake reviews that prop up
a bad product or vice versa.

